# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Big Brother

## Total Eclipse

http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/

I'm not sure if anyone watches this but I really enjoyed that Ian won last season show. I picked him from the beginning as he was a loner, and very odd.... later in the show he admitted to having anxiety issues, and took medication in the passed.. he was obsessed with all sessions of BB.

Sooo, I know it's a month away (it's an extended show this yr actually!!) But I thought we could banter about the show here....

----------


## Koalafan

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!  :Celebrate:  It always seems like the wait last forever each time  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

I've seen the UK version of the show. Someone once broke out of the house over here. Anything like that happened over in the US?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I've seen the UK version of the show. Someone once broke out of the house over here. Anything like that happened over in the US?



Haha, oh wow. We've had people taken out of the game physically because of things. (one guy was in a fight the other guy was playing around with a knife (joking though) ).  When someone knew they were going to be evicted and she she was on slop, she stopped eating the slop, and got an extra vote on her making it crazy a vote from 8-0 (only 7 people left on the game at the time I think, it was crazy lol.)

----------


## Koalafan

Did anybody watch the premiere??  :Celebrate:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Did anybody watch the premiere??



Yes! Mmmm this session is going to be good.

----------


## Koalafan

> Yes! Mmmm this session is going to be good.



It's looking very good already  :Tongue:  really liking the idea of having 3 nominations!  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ It brought a very interesting play into things. The guy who won HOH, I am picking to win the season... just got a vibee.

----------


## Koalafan

Im going for MaCrae too! Always got to go for the outsider underdog  ::):

----------


## CeCe

MaCrae seems awkward? Or overcoming "issues" he's deffo really smart. I like Rachel's sister.

----------


## Lad

I've started watching the uk sideshow, big brothers little brother because of the body language expert they have on.

----------


## Sparrow

I like nick and mccrae both!

----------


## Koalafan

Okay seriously...theres already like 3 showmances in the first week?  ::

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ I know, right?? o_O

----------


## Otherside

Wow, just heard someone got sent to prison for rigging the votes inside the house. Can they do that?

----------


## Total Eclipse

umm, links?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Someone was sent to prison for refusing to pay taxes on the winning, of the show prize, once.   But their was other curpt fed issues he had...

----------


## Koalafan

Yea  havent heard of anyone rigging anything...though there is now a huge uproar over some "comments" that where made by aaryn and some of the other house guests over the live feeds  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

^I think it may have been on the UK version of it, sorry. You guys probably have a different one.

I didn't see anything on the show last night though about it being rigged.

----------


## Lad

> ^I think it may have been on the UK version of it, sorry. You guys probably have a different one.
> 
> I didn't see anything on the show last night though about it being rigged.



I can't stand dexter, he's so sly.

----------


## Koalafan

Blech...I am REALLY disliking the cast this year...I already hate like half the houseguests ><

----------


## Otherside

Ironically, I usually hate the ones everyone else seems to like, and root for the ones that everyone seems to hate...mostly because they seem more interesting, but heck, Big Brother would be pretty boring if they all just sat on the sofas and read magazines all day...or something. Seriously. Who wants to watch hours or people doing...well nothing. It's one of the ones that was voted to be "saved" at Fridays eviction that I can't stand...

Nevertheless, should be interesting. They now get to spy on there housemates.

----------


## Koalafan

Okay I think its official...EVERY cast member (Save spencer, Helen, and Elissa)) have been involved in a showmance holy jeebus this is annoying.

----------

